

Ask HN: How can I become a "moneyball" like statistician?  - HiroshiSan

What programming language/libraries would be useful for this? Where can I learn the basics.
======
ARRR
you need Database, and analysis tools like MsSQL server with analysis services
and you need pivot tables to view the data and do data mining and deep
analysis

------
Steamsharp1
prove you can cap at 57% in a sport over 1000 games

